# Lightning Audio Storm NEO Motors Recones



## CalusaCustomConcepts (Jun 27, 2012)

NEO MOTORS

10" RECONES


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

how much are these new?


----------



## CalusaCustomConcepts (Jun 27, 2012)

Axis 12" recones are $261 plus shipping. They don't make 10" anymore. Also these are honeycomb cones and you can't buy new NEO motors.


----------



## CalusaCustomConcepts (Jun 27, 2012)

USED 10" RECONES


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Were these that sought after? Will they compete with $500 subs of today? Just curious. I remember Lightning Audio. I had one of their amps back in the day.


----------



## CalusaCustomConcepts (Jun 27, 2012)

The NEO motor is a desirable item. It's half the weight of the ceramic motors and has more Gauss strength. 

The subs are VERY solid. They have excellent characteristics, play low, can handle gobs of power, and they are the easiest recone on the planet. The quads coils are a bonus for versatility.

You can use the motors with the new AXIS recones from TC sounds on Partsexpress.com. The make 12s and 15s.

A whole bunch of SPL competitors got these subs first through Rockford back in the early 2000s. They were ahead of their time. Now they're just solid and sexy.


----------



## CalusaCustomConcepts (Jun 27, 2012)

Recones all sold to Europe. Motors still available.


----------



## CalusaCustomConcepts (Jun 27, 2012)

MOTORS DISCOUNTED PRICE


----------

